# Window sticks out farther than my siding.



## frymoyer14 (Apr 3, 2014)

I just added an addition to my home and put some new windows in. After installing the 4 new windows that matched my existing windows I realized that I have a 2" channel between my window nailing flange and the outside of the window. I was planning on trimming out the windows with 1x4 hardie board trim and then butting my vinyl siding j-channel up to that. But when I do try and put the hardie board trim around my window I still would have 1-1/4" of gap left. I know this is too much of a gap to fill with caulk so does anyone have any suggestions? And what is the purpose of having such a large channel gap on the outside part of the windows?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I'm learning as I go.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really need a picture so we can see what your seeing.
We have no idea what style windows you have.
Could be built in J moulding, flat jambs, brick mold jambs ECT.
No way would I want to use Hardee trim if I could use something else.
It's a pain in the butt to work with.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

It sounds like your windows have J-channel built in. The easiest thing to do if yuo do not want to utilize that feature is to get a thicker trim board (ie: 5/4" if you currently have 3/4", or thicker if need be), or you could build the trim out by installing some ripped 1/2" plywood or something along those lines. I agree with Joe on the trim by the way, LP , Azek, or Miratec are much easier to work with.


----------

